# Damaged nail polish stories



## DianeP (Jan 16, 2016)

Just to enjoy your stories, have been in a situation where having your nail polish chipped or smudged made you feel awkward or uncomfortable? Where you able to fix it?


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 16, 2016)

This happens to me all the time where my nail polish gets chipped and I just don't care.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I'll take the polish off eventually and don't worry about it too much.


----------



## Queennie (Jan 16, 2016)

One of the worst times for me was years ago in school, I thought it would be amazing to paint my nails before school and let them finish drying there. One of the worst days! When I got to there everyone was like "What is that smell?", and then my nails just smudged everywhere. Wouldn't recommend it.


----------

